# The New Astro Flight String Colors are HERE



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

We at Extreme Bowstrings are proud to announce that, There Here!!! The new florescents are here and already uploaded on the website. Flo Yellow, Flo Orange and Flo Pink:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Brownell Astro Flight is the best material you can use on your modern compound bow! Its an amazing product!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow can't wait to make a new set of strings with this stuff:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

New threads on a martin firecat in flo orange and dark brown.:thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

a couple pics of cocobola and flo yellow with clear serving


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Those look cool Ron. Done any in the Flo Yellow and Black yet?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I just did flo orange and black but forgot to get photos before it left.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Great product I love my Extreme Bowstrings they are tough and don't wear as fast so not much string snot.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Valentines Ron...I know it is a girls Holiday...lol


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

no its not,


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

3D season is coming fast here in the Midwest and started in others. Get your orders in for a great set of strings.


----------

